# cycling and ramadan



## esrite (8 Jul 2013)

So the month of ramadan is about to commence. Am I mad to consider fasting and commuting 9.5 miles each way for the month?


----------



## Beebo (8 Jul 2013)

how strict are you? Do you allow yourself to drink water during the day?
If you dont drink water, then dont do it, if you do drink water, be aware that you will be very tired on the homeward trip.

I effectively fast every morning, I cycle without eating breakfast, and the first food and drink I have is at the office, and it is fine for me, I wouldnt want to cycle home without food or drink though


----------



## TheJDog (8 Jul 2013)

I'd be surprised if you couldn't do it easily if you just pootled along.

However, on Road Wars I saw a copper who was fasting giving chase to a chav. He lasted about 150 yards before collapsing and retching. Very embarrassing.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2013)

Keep it on topic please.
I have moved to health and fitness section of the forum. 
Thanks.
Ian.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jul 2013)

Personally, I'd try it and see how you cope. But do take it easy, and carry some water. Even if you just tip it over your head, it'll help.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Jul 2013)

Pardon my relative lack of knowledge on the subject. Can't you eat before dawn?


----------



## jefmcg (8 Jul 2013)

with the very long days that's an early start and a late finish. I'm personally not much good with little sleep and 15 hours since the last meal. Don't put yourself or others at risk.

(I've found with muslim colleagues, it's best not to schedule afternoon meetings in Ramadan - if you want them awake, that is)


----------



## VamP (8 Jul 2013)

It also depends on how fit you are. If you're quite fit then the homeward journey at a relaxed pace should be fine and you can avoid the bonk. What is scary is that if you do bonk, that will put your fast in imminent danger.


----------



## MGBLemonrider (8 Jul 2013)

I work shifts and commute 11 miles each way. So my sleep and meal patterns are a bit strange.
When on nights I don't eat at work, but do drink, though mostly black coffee. So it is do-able.
What might be difficult will be eating once its dark and going straight to bed, risk of indigestion/reflux and then getting up early whilst still dark to eat another main meal to last the day. Sleep deprivation and disturbed patterns may be what hits you hardest.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2013)

A midsummer Ramadan must be a nightmare - I'd suffer badly with the dehydration. And I think that drinking would be the part that would concern me the most. You can drink hunger away to a certain extent but it doesn't work the other way round.


----------



## Moodyman (9 Jul 2013)

If you ride with gusto then you will suffer and possible harm your health. 

If you pootle along it might just be manageable so long as you drink loads during the pre sunrise breakfast.

I know Ramadan is a self-test but I don't think God would want you to risk your health. Only you can decide if God comes before your love of cycling.


----------



## Canrider (9 Jul 2013)

Moodyman is just about right: Take it slower than you do outside of Ramadan and I'm sure you'll be fine (provided that wasn't 9.5 miles up the side of some huge hill).
You have, of course, googled something like 'ramadan and cycling' and read the first page of links, yes?


----------



## hobbitonabike (9 Jul 2013)

There is no eay I could do it...I struggle if I miss a meal. My blood sugar drops quickly. I have to eat little and often otherwise I vary from dizzy to very quick tempered lol. I presume you have fasted for ramadan before. Howw did your body cope without the cycling? Might be a gauge for yourself?


----------



## mustang1 (9 Jul 2013)

Better if you give cycling a break during fasting period.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jul 2013)

btw, Ramadan was clearly designed for countries closer to the equator than we are. It wasn't meant to be that tough. I don't know how muslims in Reykjavik (for instance) are going to survive the next 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Brains (9 Jul 2013)

jefmcg said:


> btw, Ramadan was clearly designed for countries closer to the equator than we are. It wasn't meant to be that tough. I don't know how muslims in Reykjavik (for instance) are going to survive the next 3 or 4 years.


South African Muslims however have it easy for the next few years.

As you say, it was not designed for countries to far from the equator, Mohammed (and the religions that preceded him,) designed their fasting period for the time of the year when you have the least amount of crops, so Ramadan, Yom Kippur and Lent should all be fixed for spring equinox, so 21st of 'March in the northern hemisphere and the 21st of September in the Southern Hemisphere and for those on the equator perhaps it should be timed with the monsoon/rainy season


----------



## esrite (10 Jul 2013)

Canrider said:


> You have, of course, googled something like 'ramadan and cycling' and read the first page of links, yes?


I did us google but found no useful advice and was wondering what experiences others have (theres always useful advise on here). For me its the fact that winter was so long, cold and windy and now my body is back at its peak (i can pick up some decent speed on my hybrid) that I have to cut short cycling through this decent weather. Add to that the extortionate train fare to enter London zone 1 for a month made me wonder if I could just "pootle" along. There are some hilly points on my normal route. Im still not sure, I do wonder if I might 'bonk' or loose concentration on London roads.


----------

